# New owner



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi me and my mom decided to get my oldest son( 2 years old) a fish tank. We got tetra's barbs and a catfish plus a pleco. Wel the tetra's died we got the barb's then my son decided to pour his milk into the tank. Both Barb's and catfish died. Pleco was the only survivor. this was about twoish weeks ago. we did a 75 percent water change or something close to it and the Pleco seemed fine. 

well my mother came to conclusion.. we think the fish where dieing because we had no heater. it had been years and years since she had a fish tank and when she said that I was floored I could not believe we forgot the heater. So we went to walmart and got a heater while we where there i went to look at their betta's they had one a week ago that I really wanted but when I looked last night they where all gone only thing left was the females.

So we mde our to the mall to see what kind of betta's they had. (I live in a very small town so no big fish stores here). I told the women I felt like fool I think i'd killed my other fish because of cold water. I think proceded to tell her about my water and she said they would test my water for me thank God because i got strips from walmart and I had no idea how to read them. As well as my son losing the bottle >.>

So we did a 50 percent water change last night after buying the betta being as it been a bit since the last change. I just hope he survives :C I was watching him this morning and I even fed him and he did not seem interested inthe food at all

I have a 5gallon tank( will be getting a bigger one in Jan) and I got bettafood to feed him


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## peugeot206 (Nov 14, 2012)

The water is still a bit misty. Perhaps after the milk accident a 100% water change so be done to ensure the remaining fish is kept healthy.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

I agree, I would do a 100% water change and rinse everything thoroughly.


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

will that work with th pleco i meam i feel safe doing it with the betta but the pleco not so much


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

and with the fact I did a water change yesterday would thatbe bad


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

cup the fish in individual cups, rinse everything throughly, slowly adjust you fish to the new water by letting it float in the tank for a few hours while the heater works in the tank.

Then put the fish back in without any of it's old water. See if that helps. How big is your tank?

here's water changing recomendations

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=115758


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

So take both fish out and clean everything and add new water waterbut how long can a pleco survive with out air?


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

and its a 5 gallon I know small but it a first tank for him we will be getting a bigger one in jan


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

A 5g is too small for a pleco - they are terribly dirty fish and produce alot of waste. What type of pleco? If you got it at a pet store it's probably a common pleco - they can get up to a foot long and are not really suitable for home aquariums of any size. You should return the pleco or rehome it.

Your fish died because the tank was overstocked.


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

Cant be overstocked we never had more then twoish fish in there at one time hell I had a one schooling fish in there. Im pretty sure the fish died because it was to cold. the water looks better now then it did yesterday I think the heater helped out. And I dont like snails and my mom always had pleco's in her fish tanks. We plan on getting a bigger fish tank in jan or feb. and yes he/she will grow but right now he is still very little. and I got the pleco from walmart. He is the only fish to have survived the milk( yes my son put milk in the tank) and the cold. 

as of today mr.Fishy ( as my son calls him) is doing well and is swimming round and enjoying himself. I think he might actually be okay. The next water change I will for sure take everything out and clean it all. should I get a new filter or just rinse the one I got?


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

The tank is overstocked with ONLY the pleco in it. Have you tested the water parameters in the tank?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

Its not about the quantity of fish but the quantity of waste produced. Like Wendyjo said, plecos are very dirty fish and need at least 20-29 to start.


----------



## gemsbok (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't see how the pleco makes the tank overstocked if it's still little. They don't grow _that _fast. Course, it depends on _how_ little it is.


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

As said a few times now - they produce MASSIVE amounts of waste. THAT is why a pleco of any size in a 5g is considered overstocking.


----------



## RaptorX8 (Sep 7, 2012)

Just to warn you, if it is a common pleco, those things can grow fast. My brother bought one for a ten gallon and it went from two inches to eight in just a couple of months. He was the biggest thing in the tank before I took him to a store to be re-homed. Never had a common pleco again.

And you should try and do a 100% water change and rinse everything really well as soon as you can. Even if the water looks clearer it has been contaiminated with milk and will eventually harm the fish.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Jan is way too long for a pleco to be there.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

A five gallon tank is too small for any other fish to be in the tank with a betta. It's either shrimp, a snail, or nothing. You need at least a 10 gallon for two fish. And if I were you I would just return the pleco, you'll never have a suitable tank for it unless you buy a 50 gallon tank and it's unlikely you are willing to do that. Also till then double your tank cleanings on the five gallon because of the biomass being produced. That means you should be doing 2 50% water changes and 1 100% water change a week right now, also get a lot of live plants to keep up with the ammonia. If ammonia builds up no joke the fish will both die.

And Gem it has nothing to do with the size of the animal but the biowaste it produces and at what rate. Five gallons is too small for any fish, even a betta and a neon tetra. You just can't do it unless it's heavily heavily planted and cycled and you have proven with stable readings that you are always at 0 ammonia readings. Otherwise no, it's never safe to keep two fish in a 5 gallon, 10 is the minimum for two fish.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think they should be doing 50 percent daily what kind of Pleco is it?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

It's a common, just a young one. And yeah I agree actually with a common pleco daily water changes are necessary because they do have such a large bioload no matter the size. They are swimming poop factories, I remember from when we had mine. Also fyi common pleco's get large enough to eat betta as well. When we had mine in with a few goldfish he ended up sucking them all up. We kept him for about a year before he outgrew our tank and was given to a guy with 100 gallons of large fish he needed a grow adult common pleco to clean up after for. Out pleco grew to be a little over one foot.

That myth that keeping them in a small container keeps them small is also a total lie. It only stunts their body but their internal organs grow and eventually they rip open and die. So that all together is just cruel.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think the OP left the site.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I hope not, for the sake of their fish.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think they just wanted everyone to agree with them they only made 7 posts and all in this thread.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

T.T I hate when people do that, just don't even get a fish if you are not willing to admit you made mistakes and want to fix them. That's not taking care of an animal ignoring your mistakes with "No this is the right way." then kill fish and keep replacing them because they are cheap and easy to find. 

We have all made mistakes here but we are great fish keepers because we chose not to make those mistakes over and over again. We instead fix them and our fish live better lives for it. Even you and I have made them, your betta use to live in bowls as my original two did without heaters until I learned what they need to survive. Now both our fish live in nice heated tanks that get cleaned properly. We never cried about being wrong, we just improved so our fish's lives could improve. It annoys me when people do that with any animal because the only thing really suffering form the ignorance is the animal not the people and the people claim to care about them but clearly that's all bs or they would do better and try to improve on their care rather than let the animals just die or become dangerous or become complete social wrecks because of improper socialization. Saw it at my shelter all the time and made me just have a fiery dislike for humanity and our society.So much of our worlds issues revolving around animals would be solved if people researched the animal they wanted before they got it. I researched betta's for a year, I researched rats for a year, even mice and cats and how many problems have i had? 0 I never have issues with any of my pets because I knew how to care for them properly, had a proper environment set up, and even had my vets picked out before I ever put down money for the actual animals. Nothing my pets have done has surprised me or made me feel overburdened with responsibility because I knew it was there before I owned them. AND THE WORST PART OF IT IS....I'm suicidal as all hell, most days I can't roll out of bed because my will to live is so pathetically low, I don't shower for weeks, don't eat for months and yet every freaking day I clean cages, scrub tanks, feed my animals, and snuggle them. If I can do it a blubbering drooling moron with half a brain can. If I can force myself from the bed i want to sit and die in to provide for those things than anyone can do it so long as they put the effort into it. There really are NO excuse -end rant-


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I origionally had three cories thinking it was okay so then I accidently killed two other fish I was very sad and still am about the two fish that died but my cories are now in a group of 5. Carters bowl that was 1.5 gallon was unheated for a month I gave him a heater now he lives like a king. I think the OP would like Yahoo better than here.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sadly, a lot of new members will leave when overly critical well meaning members tell them everything they did wrong-instead of helping them with the problem at hand....Lot of different ways to keep fish successfully and sometimes its best to help with the problem at hand first-then educate-soon the new member will get it.....Without being forced or belittled.....

I agree with the OP in that the deaths most likely happened due to the contamination from the milk and possibly due to too cool of water temps.

Best action would be to make a couple of 50% water change back to back today-Then 50% daily for 3-4 days-then on a 50% twice weekly thereafter and as needed. Give the filter media a good rinse or change it all together since this is a new setup.
Get an independent thermometer to monitor the water temp and try to maintain a somewhat stable water temp in the 76-78F range. And use the independent thermometer to check the water temp of the replacement water used for water changes and try to keep this within 5 degrees more or less.
And as always-if you are on city water supply-use a good dechlorinator with any water added to the tank.

Keep us posted..........


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

But that tank is ovously severly overstocked. I am still convinced ammonia poisoning is the cause of death.


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

I've not left the site. I've been reading and just decide to leave thi thread being as I already said we did NOT Have all those fish aat the SAME time. I did not read any of the posts after that so just get upset with me because of that i already feel bashed as it is. Once again I did NOT have all those fish at the SAME time the Betta and the PLeco where the nly two together and they would have been FINE for 2 months untill I got a bigger tank. 

But to answer or to update I foundo ut what was wrong and it was my fault being a new fishtank owner and I feel like a failure. I was not using the right water treater and I feel like a fool the betta died four days after i got him i took the water to get tested and the PH was off the charts. The pleco was still alive through ll of this. The lady at the pet store informed me everything I needed to do. she saideverything else was fine with the water the amonia was great being as I just did a water change. anyways we got a PH correcter which did correct the PH but in return shocked the Pleco and saddly heart breakingly found him dieing yesterday morning. I had to quickly call my husband in to get him out as my son saw him and was clapping happly because he saw fishie. 

through all of this i can say now I know what i did wrong and have gotten my facts straight. the water is treated much better. we did water changes with more treated water and have another betta since my son gets so upset at not seeing a fish in the tank. needless to say thank you to atleast oldfishlady I want to give you a hug.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Can not wait to see your 75 gallon maybe if you get 100 gallon you could get an Oscar too.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

We all make mistakes in the beginning unless we are fortunate enough to have someone standing over our shoulder.

What's important is that you're moving forward with good help and a bit wiser than before rather than doing the same thing over and over, insisting you weren't doing it wrong.

<3


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

How may goldfish do you have?


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> How may goldfish do you have?


3. Planning on moving them to a larger tank very soon though.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am sure they will love it,


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I am sure they will love it,


Yes, they are quite spoiled. When I moved the 2 to the 20 they were so happy. I hadn't intended on getting the 3rd but there's that one moment where you can't resist. So we'll likely be moving to a 29 which is a small jump really or right to a 40. I have a very, very large tank and stand in my shed but uh, getting it out is a problem. And testing to see if it holds water.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What strains are yours?


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> What strains are yours?


One comet, one oranda and a fancy fantail. They do quite well with the one single tail but I probably wouldn't add anything other than a fancy to the lot.


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

I refered my friend to this site being as she wants to get into betta's to she already has three goldfish. She has also been helping me and was the first one to tell me I was using the wrong stuff. I feel horrible for having done this to the fish and I Should have known better. but I litterly felt like I murdered all of those fish. I am just so glad my son cnt tell the difference between different fish atm he just sees swimming and he says "fish".

and I just read some of the very hateful comments made inthis thread. saying that I was pushing people to agree with me and that my tank was overstocked. Really? and The ammonia was fine according to the tests done on the water so to the person who said it was ammonia poisoning where is my apology? sorry im just very hurt by some of the comments made. I am a newbie at the fish thing i have three cats and three dogs and 2 children who I keep alive i dont find it fun killing fishing :C


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

Dmsantana said:


> I refered my friend to this site being as she wants to get into betta's to she already has three goldfish. She has also been helping me and was the first one to tell me I was using the wrong stuff. I feel horrible for having done this to the fish and I Should have known better. but I litterly felt like I murdered all of those fish. I am just so glad my son cnt tell the difference between different fish atm he just sees swimming and he says "fish".
> 
> and I just read some of the very hateful comments made inthis thread. saying that I was pushing people to agree with me and that my tank was overstocked. Really? and The ammonia was fine according to the tests done on the water so to the person who said it was ammonia poisoning where is my apology? sorry im just very hurt by some of the comments made. I am a newbie at the fish thing i have three cats and three dogs and 2 children who I keep alive i dont find it fun killing fishing :C


Sorry to see you got that intro to this site. I personally have not had any experience like that since I joined a little while back. Easiest thing to do is take those experiences as a lesson and allow yourself to move on knowing how to look after the next lucky Betta that will be given a nice home. Dont let the few people who seem to wanna bully you deter you from this site as its full of great and useful info on Betta care and aquarium setup. There are lots of people like OFL that will give you the support and info you need.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

There is only one way you can have 2 fish in a five gallon and that's if its a divided tank with 2 bettas...

EDIT: also sorry about the hateful comments, people just get fired up because they worry about the fish, thats all . Dont feel too bad about the fish dying, it was a learning experience and there is so muh wrong info out there that even after doing research its hard to get things right.


----------



## gemsbok (Jun 22, 2011)

It's really quite sad when people feel the need to abuse someone who is new to the hobby instead of trying to understand their predicament and helping them with kindness. We were all new at one point, and we all made mistakes. I'm glad you weren't deterred from coming back, OP. Hope your new fishies will do better.


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

thank you guys. I know I made some very bad mistakes :C The new betta I got I really only got it because it's a full grown betta ina little tiny cup they hold betta's in and he had no room to turn or anything. I told the guy at the store I felt very bad for him and he said "oh they like small places" and im like "Oh yeah" but in my head I was like "Yes small but no that small!!" He seems very lively and eatting very well I read up about them not wanting to eat after being brough home so I tried to feed him some yesterday not very much but he was more interested in swimming around. but today i fed him some fish flakes and he was all over them. @[email protected]


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

I would reccommend looking into a good betta pellet as opposed to the flakes. If you can find the Omega One Betta pellets you new guy would be much happier. They are the pellet of choice it seems on this board and provide all the necessary nutrients for Bettas where the flakes may be lacking in a lot of the good proteins and such and are messy.

I will post this link that was grabbed from another thread about food.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1263699#post1263699


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

New life spectrum is great.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Don't beat yourself up so much...stuff happens-fish die and we make mistakes...Fish get sick and die even in the best kept setups with experienced keepers.....Point being....live and learn-move on with more knowledge.....then share your experiences.....

Lots and lots of correct/proper ways to keep fish and Bettas successfully. Its finding what works for you, your fish and what you have available to you.

Glad you didn't let the overly critical comments from well meaning members discourage you. Most do mean well......Sometimes we forget what its like to be new or pass on information as fact without personal experience...This is how myths get started and those are the hardest ones to bust.

Sometimes we will never know why a fish gets sick and/or dies and often it isn't our fault due to something we did or didn't do....Stuff happens.....

Look forward to seeing pics and hearing about your new Betta.....

Don't give up.....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry for some reason I can only see the fish not the owners feelings. I have been working hard on that.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Sorry for some reason I can only see the fish not the owners feelings. I have been working hard on that.


I have a vet like that.

She isn't so great at dealing with the people but with animals... I'd never trust another soul. She performed surgery on my Pom and I couldn't have asked for a better angel.

I feel similar and it's hard to keep my emotions in check all the time. I see someone doing something wrong and I'm like OMG STOP NOO but I gotta pause, breathe and remember how I was when I first started. My first 20 goldfish from the time I started keeping years ago to now all died. I've killed two betta and am reluctant to start again. 

The best thing about the internet is you can erase what you typed in this little white box.

We're all human so we all make mistakes. What is important is to be able to recognize you were wrong, apologize and move forward.

In regards to betta food, I always did pellets and occasional bloodworms. But I am curious, is it best to soak pellets for 5-10 minutes prior to feeding? I do this with my goldfish but betta have that labyrinth thingie so... I don't know.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

When I get a new betta, I would soak the pellet so it isn't as hard to chew because if I don't do that, the betta ends up chewing and spitting for days lol.. So I soak until they can eat without spitting it out and then stop soaking and just feed them.. I don't think it is necessary to soak the pellets is all I'm saying..


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

Another good thing about the internet is that you can do research before you buy pets so you are prepared to take care of them properly.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

As a fellow newbie to this site, I can vouch for the info and most of the people you'll see posting frequently =) 

My betta and I have had a rough couple of weeks, and everyone here has been super helpful. I can definitely sympathize with a possibly sick or dying fish, and after reading lots on this site I now know it's likely my fault my first betta went belly-up years ago. Now I'm back, obsessed with the little guy, and just learning as much as I can to do what's best for him. 

Also, also...and I hope I don't get too many flames for this...

Some people are exceedingly passionate, and there-for jump the gun on laying down fiery judgement on individuals who they think are not doing enough. I do it frequently, though to myself or to my boyfriend, but some people are simply like that. They come off rude or angry and bitter, but their hearts are with the fish, or the kittens, or the whales...not so much with people. 

What I'm saying is that some bad comments were made, as were some assumptions. But I honestly believe everyone who posts here and is willing to help has their hearts in exactly the right place. Some are just far more blunt than others. 

I hope your betta does well =) And I hope you feel welcome enough to keep coming back to this site for help. Definitely look forward to pics and stories of your new betta


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Really sorry.


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

I went out and got a better bulb as the one I had was very cheap and well I ha a better one but my son dropped thelid into the waterand well bulb+water=instant bulbdeath. 

I enhanced of this pictures though I might just ditch them and post the not enhanced ones  that my fav thing to do is play with pictures





















here is his tank mat I asked for the smallest aleg eater for a 5 gallon tank 












and more betta 











that is a real plant in there he seems to enjoy that then those fake ones I had in there










I had a Mirror on that side of the tank make him flair. he was flairing at me the other day when I walked into the room  he is a fiesty one


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Get rid of he algae eater it is Chinese. They grow one foot long. As are carnivores. When you get rid if it a Nerite will work.


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

and I think why my water looks likethat is there is alot of "air"in the water.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It looks kind of murky.


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

I cant tank the little guy back the store only has a 24 hour return policy. it kind of pisses me off the people at the petstore lied to me I asked for something for 5 gallon tank he steered clear of pleco's right away so i though for sure he knew what he was doing. I'll keep him for now and give him away when he gets to big or like in jan when I get a bigger tank for my room move him over to their


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

I looked at the water and when you look closey at it you see alot of bubbles I think im going to have to baffle the filter but not sure if that will harm the eater or not


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

By jan either the betta will be dead or the Chinese fellow.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Dmsantana said:


> I looked at the water and when you look closey at it you see alot of bubbles I think im going to have to baffle the filter but not sure if that will harm the eater or not


It could be a broken bubblenest. For your tank you will need tons of water changes.


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

im going to do a part. water change today I think I have to go to work a 6pm and work till 6am. I have a question though. I've had some water sitting out for week now ( four jugs) I treated it back when we found out it was the PH but since its been sitting out will I have to treat it with the conditioner or because its been sitting out should it be okay?


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

why will the betta be dead because the Chinese?


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

and I dont mind water changes. How often do i need to change the filter and should I do a 25% change or a 50%?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Dmsantana said:


> im going to do a part. water change today I think I have to go to work a 6pm and work till 6am. I have a question though. I've had some water sitting out for week now ( four jugs) I treated it back when we found out it was the PH but since its been sitting out will I have to treat it with the conditioner or because its been sitting out should it be okay?


Chlorine evaporates but today they use chloramines which does not evaporate.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Dmsantana said:


> and I dont mind water changes. How often do i need to change the filter and should I do a 25% change or a 50%?


I would be doing 25 percent daily to kep the algae eater alive.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Dmsantana said:


> why will the betta be dead because the Chinese?


They eat scales and meat.


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> They eat scales and meat.


 which one does?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Chinese. I would not be surprised if the change from herbivore to carnivore happened soon.


----------



## gemsbok (Jun 22, 2011)

Perhaps the guy who sold you the algae eater thought it was a _Siamese _(or it was mislabelled). The two species get mixed up quite often. It's best not to trust to the pet store employees. They usually don't know what they're doing.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Siamese are still to big though.


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

....omg!!!!! so he canKill the betta?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

*the minimum for a common pleco is 55 GALLONS!!!!!1* Rehome that poor little fish! How horrible!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Dmsantana said:


> ....omg!!!!! so he canKill the betta?


Right now he will not but soon he will be a carnivore he may kill him by ripping your bettas scales off. http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Gyrinocheilus_aymonieri Sorry got some stuff wrong.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> *the minimum for a common pleco is 55 GALLONS!!!!!1* Rehome that poor little fish! How horrible!


What pleco?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

"Hi me and my mom decided to get my oldest son( 2 years old) a fish tank. We got tetra's barbs and a catfish* plus a pleco.*'


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think it is dead already.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

OMG how horrible! I hate when people dont research their fish and make them suffer!! I am unsuscribing from this thread, it makes me too sad.


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

Jesus christ ....now I want him out of there. the mall is closed gaaahhh


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> OMG how horrible! I hate when people dont research their fish and make them suffer!! I am unsuscribing from this thread, it makes me too sad.


Don't be mean they are trying to help there fish they are willing to learn.


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> OMG how horrible! I hate when people dont research their fish and make them suffer!! I am unsuscribing from this thread, it makes me too sad.



and your the kind of person who does NOT read whole threads? your the kind of person i talked about who doesnt care about peoples feelings. Bravo to you Bravo :C thanks for making me feel like CRAP again


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Don't be mean they are trying to help there fish they are willing to learn.


your right choc, i am soory OP. I would just try to rehome them if you can, or possibly upgrade. Also, is there a chance you have room for a tank you can buy on craigslist?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If you really want an algae eater Nerites are great.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Dmsantana said:


> and your the kind of person who does NOT read whole threads? your the kind of person i talked about who doesnt care about peoples feelings. Bravo to you Bravo :C thanks for making me feel like CRAP again


I am very sorry. I just am a very concerned person when it comes to animals. I really appreciate you coming into this hobby with an open mind.
I feel horrible now, which i should. 
Do you know anybody with aquariums? Even somebody who can take care of some of the fish while you gain a little bit of knowledge?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Aquabid loves plecos and other fish. So do Oscar keepers.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

very frequent water changes could possibly keep the animal alive, and plecos generally eat alage wafers and sometimes blanched veggies.
Can you describe what typef pleco you have? If it is a common one, please keep in mind they can grow to well over a foot in length.

Also, like chocalate said, Nerite Snails are AMAZING alage eaters, and compared to a pleco, they produce no ammonia.

A 5 gallon for a Nerite Snail and a Betta with 1 50% and 1 100% water change a WEEk would be an IDEAL setup!!!

Good luck!


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> If you really want an algae eater Nerites are great.


 will those go good in a 5 gallon tank or no?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Do you know anyone with oscars for pleco. African cichlids for Chinese.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Dmsantana said:


> will those go good in a 5 gallon tank or no?


One Nerites would work out.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> One Nerites would work out.


sounds perfect!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bobs tropical plants has so many interesting types.


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> I am very sorry. I just am a very concerned person when it comes to animals. I really appreciate you coming into this hobby with an open mind.
> I feel horrible now, which i should.
> Do you know anybody with aquariums? Even somebody who can take care of some of the fish while you gain a little bit of knowledge?



I am the only one who owns a tank sort of my coworker does but only does water changes once a month or so then the pets dep manager at walmart but she even told me she doesnt know enough about fish which is why i went to the pet store in the mall. There is a FISH store in town but the guy was such an idiot when we asked about fish for a 5 galon tank he just brushed us off


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

anubias, java fern, java moss....its endless!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Dmsantana said:


> I am the only one who owns a tank sort of my coworker does but only does water changes once a month or so then the pets dep manager at walmart but she even told me she doesnt know enough about fish which is why i went to the pet store in the mall. There is a FISH store in town but the guy was such an asshole when we asked about fish for a 5 galon tank he just brushed us off


Hmm..... do you happen to have a home depot or lowes by you? You can make an EASY setup for that pleco with a 50 gal. rubbermaid container....or maybe a plastic tub as a temporary setup!?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/shop/en/25-foreground


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

I bought a sword yeterday cleaned it off as the tank it came from had baby snails so I picke all the baby snails off and washe it under somewater to get rid of anything else. and I think I just messed up one of the jugs of water i put to many drops of conditioner!!!! so a nitrate .. im going to have to find a place that sells those. I want the chinese out of the tank asap 0_0


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Dmsantana said:


> I bought a sword yeterday cleaned it off as the tank it came from had baby snails so I picke all the baby snails off and washe it under somewater to get rid of anything else. and I think I just messed up one of the jugs of water i put to many drops of conditioner!!!! so a nitrate .. im going to have to find a place that sells those. I want the chinese out of the tank asap 0_0


hmmm, like i said, can you put it in a large tupperware-rubbermaid container as a temporary home and then change the water twice a day while feeding it blanched veggies or alage wafers?


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> hmmm, like i said, can you put it in a large tupperware-rubbermaid container as a temporary home and then change the water twice a day while feeding it blanched veggies or alage wafers?


I think I have one in my garage hmm i'll have to go look. can a tank be over planted?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Dmsantana said:


> I think I have one in my garage hmm i'll have to go look. can a tank be over planted?


ok good. As long as the fish can swim, i would say no, but Choc is more expirienced with plants then i am, so i would ask them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Only if the betta can't move and there are not enough nutrients. For swords I would buy iron enriched fertilizer like substrate tabs. Bobs tropical plants has them if you are ordering Nerites there. Assassin snails are great carnivores they will eat Nerites but if you are worried about baby snails they are great.


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

are nitrates only snails? im looing it up online only see snails. I dont think know if mr.betta will like snails I threw one in there last night to see what he would do and this morning he was pecking at it? it might have been because it was so small(it was the largest of the snails on the plant I did not want to kill it because it was so big


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If he did not attack the fish he should not attack a Nerite.


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

Why was he pecking at the snail? ( i dont know if it was alive as of this morning as it was just a test being as I've read up on betta's likes and dislikes) I just did a water change


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

can you point me in the right direction of website I can order a nitrate?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Glad you did a water change.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Dmsantana said:


> can you point me in the right direction of website I can order a nitrate?


Plant ferts are more than nitrate.


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

gah I meant a nerite sorry. where I can order a nerite


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/shop/en/16-snails I am going to be ordering IAL and plants off here they also sell great ferts.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

eBay or that Bob's Tropical Fish website. I'm thinking of ordering there soon, but winter is almost here. T-T


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They sell heat packs. Bobs tropical fish is another website.


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

thank you guys for being so understanding with me. Will I have to order heater pack with the snail I order or will they add that in there themself? and which snail would you suggest? and choc do you have FB or something like that


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What's an FB? You have to order them. For three dollars iron enriched fert tabs.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Dmsantana said:


> thank you guys for being so understanding with me. Will I have to order heater pack with the snail I order or will they add that in there themself? and which snail would you suggest? and choc do you have FB or something like that


im not sure about the heat pack, but Nerite Snails are they way to go IMO:-D
Good luck!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The one with horns looks cool.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> The one with horns looks cool.


Are those the assassin or malaysian trumpet or neither?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/shop/en/snails/77-tri-color-nertie.html http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/shop/en/snails/71-clithion-corona.html http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/shop/en/snails/73-green-horned-nerite.html http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/shop/en/snails/70-black-horned-nerite.html Really like this one too http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/shop/en/snails/441-green-turtle-nerite.html I would order one but I am ordering IAL in one rank and have assassins in the other.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

o cool!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes they are awesome.


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

link me the fert please


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

sorry odering the stuff so i dont forget


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/shop/en/fertilizers/12-10-bobstropicalplants-root-tabs.html


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

okay right now I have the plant in its little pot should I leave it in there or take it out and put it uner the gravel?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The pots are said to encourage algae growth. Also more root room is better.


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

oh wow its 12. shipping cant afford that this month :C oh well


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

12 dollar shipping? What does FB mean?


----------



## Dmsantana (Nov 15, 2012)

4.50 for what I wanted which isnt that bad but the 12.50 shipping cost bring the total cost to 20 dollars and FB is facebook sorry


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

It's been suggested to you repeatedly that there is really no other fish compatible with a betta in a 5 gallon tank. But now that all your other fish have died you've gone out and bought a chinese algae eater, which will get very large at maturity and will turn very nasty and aggressive. I hope you can return him cause he is in no way suitable for the set up he's in. 

I would suggest that when you go to the pet store, fish store, Walmart - where ever it is you buy fish - that if you see a fish you like you write down the name of it and take a pic of it and then go home and do some research on it instead of buying it right then and there on impulse. 

I would also suggest that you get a larger tank asap if you are determined to keep other fish with your betta, because there are really no other fish you can house with him in that tank. All the small fish are schooling and you can't have a school in a 5g with a betta, and the larger fish that don't school will overstock the tank and/or cause aggression issues in the tank.

Good luck.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You just copied what has been previously said by me and other members. That part has already been settled.


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

I didn't copy anything?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes you did. The issue has already been brought up and solved.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

ChoclateBetta said:


> You just copied what has been previously said by me and other members. That part has already been settled.


Other members have the right to post their own opinion-regardless if it has been posted or not...Please be respectful to other members personal opinions. Right or wrong, their opinion based on personal experience or opinion based on something they have read...etc......

That said, IMO/E a 5gal isn't enough space for other species of fish with a Betta, however, the OP has the algae eater and from what I understand can't take it back and can't get a larger tank until later.

Since you need to deal/work with what you have-I wouldn't get a snail...Yet.....wait, until you can either do something else with the algae eater or get a bigger tank.

I would recommend that you increase water changes on the 5gal filtered tank with 1-Betta and 1-algae eater to-Twice weekly 50%...1-50% water only and 1-50% with substrate cleaning by vacuum in all areas you can reach without moving anything or disruption of plant roots.

Filter media needs a swish/rinse in the bucket of old tank water a couple of time a month.

What kind of live plants do you have and how many, what kind of lights, age of bulbs, kelvin, watts and photopperiod.

To understand-the only fish in the 5gal filtered tank is the Betta and algae eater....correct.....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It's just that has been posted numerous times and he issue has been settled so why answer a problem that has already settled?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

If algae is an issue and why you feel the need to get a snail and algae eater.

You need to first know what kind of algae and what is causing it-other livestock can often be more problematic-plus, since this is a closed system the tank will never support the nutritional needs of the algae eating livestock and you will need to supplement feed. This can cause other problems-due to Betta being piggies and will try to eat their food and the Betta can overeat-causing other problems.
You should never add other species to the tank as a clean up crew-unless you want that species to start with and able to care for it properly.
Bottom line-its our job as the hobbyist to be the clean up crew.

Some species of algae is normal and expected in a container of water-it can also be a sign of a healthy system, it can help the tank look more natural by softening edges and it provide area and food for microorganism that help the health of the system as well as provide natural grazing for the Betta and other livestock. Not all algae is bad, however, since this is a closed system-even the good algae needs to be manually removed on a regular basis by the hobbyist along with the water changes.

Do you know what kind of algae...can you post a pic....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Good point we suggested Nerites because they will work. Some algae are harder to spot if it's green a neither sounds good. If it is brown or another color removing the algae is good. I am okay with there being. Little green algae in my aquariums. I have found with blue green algae more water changes helps.


----------

